# تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))



## صبر السنين (24 مايو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

((ماشاء الله تبارك الله))

((هذا من فضل ربي
فله الحمد وله الشكر))








للتاجرات واصحاب المحلات

وللمتميزات برائحه البخور الطيب



بخور دوسري ملكي مميز وعليه اقبال كثير








فقط 60 ريال بداخل العلبه 30 حبه


وايضا بخور مبسوس سحايب الملكي
روعه وراح يعجبك من اول استخدام







فقط((70 ريال))وزنه 1 واقيه



للامانه

شغل يد محترفه ماشاء الله

ابيع بالجمله والمفرق

وللجمله

خصومات هائله
الدوسري الملكي 
علبه النيدو الكبيره مقاس 1800 جرام ابيعها 750 ريال قبل كنت ابيعها بــ1000
وهذا الرابط


‫بخور ولوشن وخمرية ومرش سحايب‬&lrm; - YouTube

وهذا عرض خاص

بالاضافه الى الخمريات والمرشات
ولوشن بمجوعه من العطور الفرنسيه ودهن العود السوبر






اقدر اشحنها لك بشركه شحن

انا من جده 
التوصيل عن طريق المندوب
والدفع للمندوب حسب المشوار

خارج جده شحن
شركة فيدكس فقط 

للاتصال..
ام ريما

0536972417


الرجاء ارسال رساله قبل الاتصال توضح الطلب

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

والله الموفق

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هذه نبذه بسيطه من اراء من تعامل معي

شاكره لهم**********:::clapinghand::clapinghand:
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بخور وعود الغلا
انابنفسي جربت بخور ام ريما ريحته حلوه ويثبت في البيت وانصحكم تجربونه وباالتوفيق يارب



اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اكوآآفز 
ماشاء الله وش هالزين والريحه الحلوه ياام ريما
بخاخ المفارش والمبسوس والخمريات
ريحتهم تجنن وتثبت
الله يوفقك

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زيزي محمد 
[ما شاء الله على كلامك البخور مره حلو ريحته حتى جيراني يقولون نشم بخوركم من باب العماره .ومجموعتك مميزه وجذابه ماشميت مثلها من قبل ،، الله يوفقك ويرزقك يارب على امانتك 

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسناس مول 
الله يوفقك ياام ريما تعاملت معك ماشاء الله اخلاق وووذوووق 
وبخوووورك رااائع والمبسوس اعجبني تسلمي وعطر المفارش راائع 
الله يرزقك من رزقه الواسع ويوفقك


اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محتاجة المدينة 
ا
لله يسعدك ام ريما بجد التعامل معاكي شئ جا رائع انسانة جد راقية في تعامله ربي يوفقك ويرزقك 

البخور والمبسوس شئ خيال ريحتو مرررررررررررررةجنان كل من شم ريحتو عجبو وكمان ريحة معطر الفرش ثابتة وحلو تدوم وقت طويل 

بجد انصح كل وحدة حابة تتميز بريحة بيتها تطلب منها الله يوفقها ويرزقها ن اوسع ابوابو



اقتباس:
QUOTE=هاااااااااادي;9018667]
يعطيك العافيه اختي ام ريما

بصراحه مجهود تشكرين عليه ، معمول ومبسوس ولا اروع ، صعب احد يجيب نوع في مستواه او افضل منه ، واللوشنات تووووحفه بجد

الله يوفقك ويرزقك

هـــــادي

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نسايم ليل5445 
السلام عليكم يا ام ريما 
الله يوفقك ويعطيك من كل خير تتمنيه ويوفقك ويوسع رزقك
اعجز عن شكرك و قليل في حقك وش ماقلت ماوفيتك يالغالية
بخورك شي راقي ومميز ويبيض الوجة وشي على الذوووووووووق
مشكورة مرة ثانية ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله 
اول مابخرت عند الوالدة الله يحفظها وهي من النوع مو اي بخور يعجبها
فقالت الله يوسع صدرك وسعتي صدري بالهالريحة الزينة والله العظيم بدون مبالغة
يومين كل ما ادخل غرفتها اقولها والله الريحة حلوة تقول هذا المعمول اللي خذيتي منه
والمبثوث عاد هذاك شي ثاااااااااااني من جد الله يوفقك وان شاء الله لي تعامل معاك ثاني 
وثالث وعلى طول ان قالها الله ويمكن انا شهادتي فيك مجروحة بس جد والله اني ما عطيتك حقك
شرفني التعامل مع انسانة مثلك اخلاق ذوووووق رقي تواضع وان شاء الله من افضل لافضل
تقبلي مروريـــــــــــــــــــــ اختك نســــــــــــــــــــــايــــــــــــــم ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــل

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــ
ربي يسعدك
اجمل وارق باقـــــــــــــة ورد اهديها للغاليه نسايم ليل

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــ

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أجهلك بس أتخيلك 
بـــــصراحه

مافيه اجمل من البخور الا اخلاقك وتعاملك وحرصك

قمة التميز والابداع
بخور عال العال وهديه ولا في خيال
يعطيك العافيه ياغيمة فرحنا

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ

مشكور اخوي على كرم اخلاقك
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هذه راي التاجره(( جوتايم))
يسعدها ربي

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

الله يوفقك ويرزقك ياعسسسل

بخوررررر الدوسري عجبني حيييييييل وريحة روعه
والخمريات والمرش روعه مشاء الله كلها ريحة طبيعيه

الله يفتح عليك ويرزقك ياعسل
واللي عجبني حيل وماقدر اوصفه اخلاقك العسسسل
وحرصك على وصول الطلبيه من جد نادر مالقى زيك

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق ياعسسسل


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السندريلا الحنونة 
هذي تجربتي يا عسل 
بصراحة ما ادري امدح تعاملك والا بخورك كلك على بعضك عسل 
بخورك روعة واكثر شي عجبني اللوشن و الخمرية الى اعطيتيني هدية ندمت اني ماطلبت معاك كمية منه 
وكمان المرش اعطيتيني واحد هدية اتعب وانا اقول روعة 
وتعاملك ولا اروع صراحة الله يوفقك ويرزقك ويعطيك على قد نيتك



جزاكم الله خير
وبخور الهنا ان شاء الله ​[/CENTE


----------



## صبر السنين (24 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

استغفر الله


----------



## صبر السنين (24 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

استغفر الله


----------



## صبر السنين (25 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

"""""""""""""""


----------



## tjarksa (25 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

ماشالله الله يوفقك يارب .


----------



## صبر السنين (25 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

واياك يارب


----------



## صبر السنين (26 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## صبر السنين (26 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## صبر السنين (28 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

"""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## صبر السنين (30 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صبر السنين (31 مايو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

استغفر الله


----------



## صبر السنين (2 يونيو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

"""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## صبر السنين (9 يونيو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## صبر السنين (28 يونيو 2012)

*رد: تميزي مع ام ريما للبخور((دوسري ملكي+مبسوس سحايب+مرشات ولااروع))*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------

